# Few questions about conversion



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

farmkid4 said:


> Hi guys I'm pretty new to this forum and I have a few questions.
> 1. What are the parts I would need to build an electric trike/bike min range [email protected] 30mph
> 2. What parts/ how much approx would it cost to convert my 360lb fourwheeler to electric with 35 mph and like 35 mile range. Thanks for the help sorry if I put this in the wrong place.


Hi kid4,

Read over this: http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=669 

Also look thru the garage and EValbum to see what others have done. You can find similar things to what you have in mind. Check out some EV parts vendors, some advertise on this site. Some even have kits.

Welcome and good luck,

major


----------



## farmkid4 (Jan 4, 2011)

ok thanks i will check them out.


----------

